# New firmware Samsung 850 PRO



## pigulici (May 10, 2017)

So, I saw today , on samsung website, that it is a new firmware for 850 PRO , so, anybody tried this one?


----------



## P4-630 (May 10, 2017)

Any link?

Just checked with Samsung Magician, says I already have the latest Magician version and latest firmware.


----------



## pigulici (May 10, 2017)

See here, my Magician 'told' me I have an old version:

http://www.samsung.com/semiconductor/minisite/ssd/download/tools.html


What version of Magician do you have?


----------



## P4-630 (May 10, 2017)

pigulici said:


> See here, my Magician 'told' me I have an old version:
> 
> http://www.samsung.com/semiconductor/minisite/ssd/download/tools.html
> 
> ...







It's saying I have the latest firmware version so it doesn't seem like there is anything newer.


----------



## P4-630 (May 10, 2017)

I installed Samsung Magician 5 and the latest firmware on November 29 2016.


----------



## pigulici (May 10, 2017)

I updated(from Magician), now I have EXM04B6Q too, so far so good...


----------



## RejZoR (May 10, 2017)

pigulici said:


> I updated(from Magician), now I have EXM04B6Q too, so far so good...



Any changelog?

EDIT:
Wait a second, I already have this version and I've updated firmware like months ago. I'm confused now :/


----------



## P4-630 (May 10, 2017)

RejZoR said:


> Any changelog?
> 
> EDIT:
> Wait a second, I already have this version and I've updated firmware like months ago. I'm confused now :/



Yeah it's from November 2016....


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 10, 2017)

Must of revised it...
I wonder if the 840 Pros have one now.


----------



## P4-630 (May 10, 2017)

eidairaman1 said:


> Must of revised it...
> I wonder if the 840 Pros have one now.



To find out you'll need to install Samsung Magician 5.0.


----------



## pigulici (May 10, 2017)

Not sure why, but for me just now showed in Magician, I usually check once a month for new version...


----------



## RejZoR (May 10, 2017)

Actually, you can check it here:
http://www.samsung.com/semiconductor/minisite/ssd/download/tools.html

Under FIRMWARE. No dates, but you have version numbers next to ISO downloads.


----------



## Octopuss (May 17, 2017)

"Improved compatibility and accuracy of 'Power on hours' in S.M.A.R.T. 
*Self-monitoring, Analysis and Reporting Technology."

Nothing important then.


----------

